# Shrooms



## Mattayus (Jan 18, 2009)

Gonna watch it tonight, and shall post my thoughts afterwards.

In the meantime though - Anyone here seen it? What did you think? (without spoiling it, obviously )


----------



## Concentrictech (Jan 18, 2009)

its really bad. lots of running in the woods and a ending that rivals happy birthday to me in its ridiculousness.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jan 18, 2009)

Nah man was a sick film. Has a good ending


----------



## LordOVchaoS (Jan 18, 2009)

I didn't have high expectations for it but I really liked it! I thought the ending was great.


----------



## Mattayus (Jan 18, 2009)

Concentrictech said:


> its really bad. lots of running in the woods and a ending that rivals happy birthday to me in its ridiculousness.



Oh dear 

I often get insanely disappointed with films these days, so I'm not expecting anything. So long as it has a mild entertainment factor, I'll be ok.


----------



## ZeroSignal (Jan 18, 2009)

Isn't this that film where Ireland is supposedly covered in forests?


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jan 18, 2009)

ZeroSignal said:


> Isn't this that film where Ireland is supposedly covered in forests?



And where hallucinogenic mushrooms grow like wildfire? lol


----------



## caughtinamosh (Jan 18, 2009)

There is no denying though, the cover artwork is epically cool 

I've recently got into a bit of a horror/gore fest, so might have to pick this one up. I watched "Teeth" a few weeks back... Seriously horrible. My girlfriend trying to tell me something?


----------



## Mattayus (Jan 19, 2009)

I deserve a medal for sitting through that.

I nearly smashed the DVD to pieces, ate it, shit it out, ate it again, shit it out again, and then set fire to it whilst blowing my load in the director's mouth.

I'm done with modern horror. That's it. I wash my hands of this shit. Never again am I going to hope that something's going to change in modern cinema.

It's the same formula every single fucking time, with the teenagers and their categories that they slot perfectly into. Zero character depth. And why God, why, does it say in the synopsis that a bunch of Yanks get invited over by their "IRISH" friend. He's not Irish. Just because it's set in Ireland doesn't mean he's Irish. Also, why did the two blokes in the woods have Scottish accents?

You're all going to hell.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jan 20, 2009)

Lol wow you really didn't like that film did you


----------



## ZeroSignal (Jan 20, 2009)

Mattayus said:


> I deserve a medal for sitting through that.
> 
> I nearly smashed the DVD to pieces, ate it, shit it out, ate it again, shit it out again, and then set fire to it whilst blowing my load in the director's mouth.
> 
> ...



I knew it. 

Did the other Irish characters have "tiddledee-dee" Irish leprechaun accents? 

EDIT: Also, I hate to break it to you guys but the English fucked off with our trees and various mushrooms a _long_ time ago. The thievin' bastids!


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jan 20, 2009)

Sorry


----------



## Mattayus (Jan 20, 2009)

ZeroSignal said:


> I knew it.
> 
> Did the other Irish characters have "tiddledee-dee" Irish leprechaun accents?



Of course they fucking did!  They were the most toothless simpletons, Beemish drinkin flatcap wearin cunts you've ever seen!!




> EDIT: Also, I hate to break it to you guys but the English fucked off with our trees and various mushrooms a _long_ time ago. The thievin' bastids!



I noticed that, too. I thought... I've flown over Ireland countless times and I swear I've only ever seen 3 trees.


----------



## ZeroSignal (Jan 20, 2009)

Mattayus said:


> Of course they fucking did!  They were the most toothless simpletons, Beemish drinkin flatcap wearin cunts you've ever seen!!



Typical. I love how Hollywood never fails to piss all over their relatives. 



Mattayus said:


> I noticed that, too. I thought... I've flown over Ireland countless times and I swear I've only ever seen 3 trees.



Yeah, I think they were all in that picture too.


----------



## halsinden (Jan 20, 2009)

think that's bad? try being in a band who both appears in and has songs on the soundtrack of a similarly gob-shite UK horror film, having agreed to do so before knowing what utter trype it was.

...then only coming to that realisation at the UK premiere where you're a special guest...

H


----------



## Mattayus (Jan 20, 2009)

Oh Christ, dare I ask what it is?


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jan 20, 2009)

halsinden said:


> think that's bad? try being in a band who both appears in and has songs on the soundtrack of a similarly gob-shite UK horror film, having agreed to do so before knowing what utter trype it was.
> 
> ...then only coming to that realisation at the UK premiere where you're a special guest...
> 
> H



Lol do tell


----------



## halsinden (Jan 20, 2009)

'vampire diary'.

they came along and filmed when interlock headlined the marquee in leicester square before we went on the US tour. then they asked for the rights to a couple of non-metal songs we had.

next thing we know, we're there at the premiere at the BFI in waterloo appearing just before the showing as 'special guests'. the film starts and... well, i don't know what to say.

nevertheless, they actually used the wrong version of the song we'd submitted - i think they'd decided on which song they wanted beforehand and taken it straight from a copy of the album, then went on to ask permission. a kind of 'shoot first, ask questions later' approach to rights, whereas we'd since re-recorded the song in question and had very clearly said they were to use only that one, so far as i'm aware they're still in breach of contract over that.

the section where we appear suggests as if it's a club and we're just some dingy floorshow band whilst 'dodgy goths' (tm) covort around practically in capes & fangs. not cool.

the film itself... i share your sentiments with the new horror point. people were actually laughing outloud at the premiere, i can only hope those sections were intended to be as ridiculous as they came across.

H


----------



## nespythe (Jan 21, 2009)

Seriously terrible movie. Not even a mild entertainment factor. For my usual horror movie cravings, I serve up some japanese horror, like "Rinne" by Takashi Shimizu. God that damn little girl kept appearing every time I closed my eyes.


----------



## lobee (Jan 21, 2009)

nespythe said:


> Seriously terrible movie. Not even a mild entertainment factor. For my usual horror movie cravings, I serve up some japanese horror, like "Rinne" by Takashi Shimizu. God that damn little girl kept appearing every time I closed my eyes.


Creepy little girls in Japanese horror films are only scary after the first, oh say 2 or 3 films. After that it's just another creepy little girl in a Japanese horror film.


----------



## Mattayus (Jan 22, 2009)

Yeah man, true.

I quite like J-Horror films. I particularly like their use of sinister movement, like bones cracking and snapping as the creature/person/whatever moves. And the weird back/forth motion used. Like they're filmed going backwards but played forwards, so hair and clothing move in an odd fashion comparable to the direction they're going in.

It's quite original, but i've noticed the western cinema world has clocked and started to use it too


----------



## jamescornford (Jan 28, 2009)

i thought shrooms sucked....seriously the potential was outrageous...it should have been loads of inner monologues with the fucked up thought processes mushrooms give you....

they really didnt capture how crazy everyone dying when your on shrooms would be....

and seriously a talking cow? the guys that wrote it have clearly never done shrooms


----------

